# lactulose? feedback please



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

So I had to go from a combination of zelnorm and MOM (occasional dulcolax) to ...lactulose... With zelnorm of the market and my desire to get pregnant, I was given lactulose (and if needed dulcolax).I decided to have a very positive approach, made sure I only ate small light portions, exercised, get enough sleep.. and not much of anything but bloating and gas.. taking it with one dulcolax (I am trying to take the least amount needed) still not much of anything.Since I need to keep the dulcolax only "as needed" I am tempted not to start taking more but know that this is not going to be the solution during pregnance.My GI says take another dose of 30 cc in the morning...yeah so my co workers can enjoy the gurgling at work while my buttons plop of my pants from bloating..sighAnyone have experience with Lactulose (I take the syrup)I have tried Miralaz, did not do too much ~ cannot take Amitiza due to pending pregnance which is the case with most drugs.Any feedback, suggestions are very much welcome


----------



## 14484 (Mar 18, 2007)

i hate lactulose. its soooo sweet and doesnt work for me. it did a few times. but then really terrible smelling gas and thats it. ..like uncontrollable.I have a years supply if u want it.


----------



## 22282 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi SterreDerZee,I have tried lactulose and ducolax as well. Lactulose is suppose to loosen the stool but didn't do much for me. Ducolax on the hand, does help me to do BM.I suffer from bloating and I need to burp out the gas. I take a lot of yogurt and probiotics to increase good bacteria count. For bloating, I have found cumin tea works well for me. good luck with your IBS and pregnancy.terry


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks to the both of you.. I agree on the stinky gas, my goodness. Last night I bloated up so bad I took 4 dulcolax what normally gets me going the next morning... and to my horror, nothing!I don't know if there is some kind of interaction with lactulose and dulcolax that is not allowing the dulcolax to work properly?!!! but I am struggling today. The only thing my GI said was to to start taking the lactulose more, in the morning and afternoon... yeah, how I am going to manage more stinky gas at work while *still* not being able to go..I have no idea what the combination of lactulose and MOM will do but the only thing I can think of next is to take the lactoluse in the late afternoon and then the MOM before bed time.... sigh....Come monday I am going to my primary care physician, he might have some different ideas ... I hope....


----------



## FedUpAlready (May 3, 2007)

I tried lactulose and it helped for a couple days, I only took one extra tablespoon the next day, because I ate a little more then usual the night before, and didn't want to be backed up. Worst mistake ever. I only took a little more than usual and I was running to the bathroom all night. My stomach was rumbling so loude, and this started at 5pm, and went into 12 pm the next day. I have even taken citrate of magnesia which is really strong, which also gave me diarreah, but this was worse, because I only took a little more than I should have and it gave me cramps and diarreah, but mostly cramps and lots of rumbling, so I threw it out. So not only was the consistency of lactulose awful, if you take a little more then usual you are screwed. I'm not talking about taking 1/2 cup of the stuff, just a little extra, and I was done. Although, I don't like diarreah (who does), my stomach always looks so great afterwards, and all my clothes fit! Lactulose might be ok for some pple, but I don't care for it at all. I want to try Miralax now.


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for that feedback because I actually thought of doing the exact same thing! Just increase the dose a little bit. Now, to my GI's credit, he did warn me...somewhat.. He said do not increase the volume of the solution but take it twice a day instead. He said that I would become too gassy... well obviously that was an understatement!Unfortunately I have a couple more days before I see my PCP and I am not sure what I am going to do, I know that whether I add a dose of lactulose or take lactulose in the morning and MOM in the evening, I am not leaving the house.....Sucks! especially in Mother's Day weekend ...sigh..Thanks for the feedback fedup... I tried miralax before and did not work either. Lotsa lotsa gurgling, bloating and gas. THen watery evacuation which did not feel like was "done" but there was always much more..I did take it with zelnorm back then.... hey since I still have a whole stack, maybe I should try again..Hopefully it will work great for you!The only other thing I was thinking about was the Heather's Tummy Pills ( or something like that). I have heard those mentioned several times on this site and I like her website and all the info she has on soluable and insoluable fiber. I am just not sure how he products work... sighGood Luck to All!!!


----------

